# blown turbo? I don't know, TT died today.



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

so my TT quit today. in 3rd gear suddenly WHITE SMOKE EVERYWHERE, power is gone
I pulled it over safely and shut it down. looked under and saw some leaking oil.
car will not start.
... NOT SURE ABOUT THIS PART - now it did sort of feel like something hit the bottom of the car but I honestly didn't see anything. I may be imagining it. I think there is still oil in the car... the dipstick was showing oil, and when the flatbed came there wasn't much oil under it... but I couldn't see where I lost power to see if it poured out everywhere.... I think there's still oil in it.
I know it won't start, the starter goes but it doesn't sound right..... 
Like the timing belt is gone? 
Soo disappointed. 
So had it towed to the dealer since it's Audi Assured. 
... .Here's hoping that whatever it is it's covered.
What' are your opinions?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: blown turbo? I don't know, TT died today. (exboy99)*

Sounds like a turbo died, that would explain the small oil leak and the white smoke, which was almost definitely coolant. Good luck, glad you've got coverage, keep us informed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: blown turbo? I don't know, TT died today. (l88m22vette)*

I'm not sure why it won't start though.... 
I"m just waiting and seeing what the tech says. 
.... fingers crossed.
I'm trying to remember what happened to Scott,
he hit a ROCK in the road and it killed his car.
his car wouldn't start after that because of no oil pressure?


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: blown turbo? I don't know, TT died today. (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_I'm trying to remember what happened to Scott,
he hit a ROCK in the road and it killed his car.
his car wouldn't start after that because of no oil pressure?

Don't kid yourself...Scott hit a BOULDER...yours sounds like the classic turbo failure though, sorry.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: blown turbo? I don't know, TT died today. (exboy99)*

Two thing make me think this isn't a turbo failure.
1. Turbos rarely catastrophically fail like that, they typically start smoking up gradually.
2. Why the hell won't the car start? Why does it sound off? A friend of mine had a DESTROYED K04 on his car, leaking oil and all. Car ran fine.
I think it's a head gasket. HG failure causes lots of white smoke and the compression loss would explain why it won't run right.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: blown turbo? I don't know, TT died today. (Murderface)*

^^ good call - either way its a pretty easy fix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: blown turbo? I don't know, TT died today. (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Two thing make me think this isn't a turbo failure.
1. Turbos rarely catastrophically fail like that, they typically start smoking up gradually.
2. Why the hell won't the car start? Why does it sound off? A friend of mine had a DESTROYED K04 on his car, leaking oil and all. Car ran fine.
I think it's a head gasket. HG failure causes lots of white smoke and the compression loss would explain why it won't run right.

x2 on this.....b/c with a blown turbo....you can still drive the car.


----------



## NJTT225 (Jun 8, 2009)

Best of luck hope all turns out good for you ....


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (NJTT225)*

UPDATE. Heard back today. 
Blew a rod through the side of the block
Audi of America just wants copies of my service records
I expect the new motor to be covered
unless Audi says no for some reason
in a few days I should know if they're covering
the motor
the car is Certified Preowned
and still covered by Audi Assured


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_UPDATE. Heard back today. 
Blew a rod through the side of the block
Audi of America just wants copies of my service records
I expect the new motor to be covered
unless Audi says no for some reason
in a few days I should know if they're covering
the motor
the car is Certified Preowned
and still covered by Audi Assured

wow....did they say a reason for this?
or what would cause this to happen?
best of luck to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJTT225 (Jun 8, 2009)

Holy sh** that is crazyyyyyyy i would of never expected that i pray for you that they cover this they always try n get out of it somehow... Just keep fighting u will end up winning they didnt want to cover my tranny but after 2 days of back n forth fighting they ended up covering it... Damn u have the most powerful apr chip out right now lol


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

what is the current mileage on this car? seems out of nowhere. hope they cover the price needed to get back to normal. does sound like a loss of compression across one side, which is why you cant turn the car on.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (NJTT225)*

As far as what CAUSED this crazy failure.... I didn't get any info on that,
hopefully I'll get an explanation.
my conversation with the dealer went something like this
.... I was about to call you, turns out a connecting rod
went through the side of the motor..... getting the costs together... 
I think she said parts were like 7k. So I gulped and the young woman
explained the steps to get Audi to cover the cost of the replacement.
they have some records because I've had my car there several times but 
want more of my repair records to see if I neglected to maintain the car.
I think I've been good... besides oil changes regularly
my car has been in for lots of things/ some covered some not
but it's been to the dealer plenty of times.
.... this is what I can find records/receipts for
did the timing belt and everything associated at 62k - @ForceFed
did the haldex at 63k, the cluster was replaced at that time and a coolant temp sensor
did the clutch and everything related at 64K
ignition coil at 68K
general service at 73K, oil and replace brake light sensor, front brakes...yes it was winter, fuel gauge sending uint
tie rod ends and oil change at 77K @local shop
I'm now at 81K..... 
there are a few oil changes i there that I don't have exact record of,
just like I lost track of all the times I had it in for a bad coil.
... I just don't have ALL receipts for ALL the services... Like I took it to a local guy for a coil and paid cash.... I can't find the receipt for that, or some of the oil changes I had him do..... I wish I kept GREAT RECORDS of all repairs/expenses..... time to bring what I have to Audi and be judged. 
I'll keep you posted about the progress/news


_Modified by exboy99 at 6:00 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*

A used 1.8T with ~50k can be had for $1500 on here.


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

thats nuts. They should be able to understand that not everyone keeps every receipt for an oil change. What happens if you change your own oil? glad to hear Audi will likely cover it. Sounds like the car was taken care of. 7k in charges is crazy, but nothing out of the ordinary for the stealership


----------



## erik5TT (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (1badg35)*

yikes man.
i hit a rock last october on a backroad. punched a hole the size of my fist throught the oil pan. ended up being 12k all together... couldnt see those figures, but their labor is through the roof. luckily insurance paid it all... the downside to all of this: the tech did a half a$$ job causing me to not have my car for three months. then getting the car back with butchered wiring, missing engine covers, and a broken maf... audi DID pay for all the mess ups though. 
words of wisdom.. if you're in the akron, ohio area, NEVER go to cascade audi... worst decision of my life. haha
all in all, best of luck with the situation man.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I would strongly recommend that you get those missing oil change receipts taken care of. Either go for reprints at shops that did them, find the oil and filter ones if you did it yourself, or find a shop to manually help you. I would not mention you cannot find them....
Sean


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

X2 - I would not even entertain the thought with out every single receipt, Dealers dont like eating short blocks. Clutch at 64k, rod at 81k on a k04? Someone beat the sht out of it. Good luck with it though.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (TToxic)*

Oil change intervals on the 04's are every 10k IIRC. So he should only need to provide proof oil was changed at that minimum.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn i use Royal Purple and feel bad for going up to 9k


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

my motor blew like that at about 70k miles.
my warranty covered most of it.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Back from the DEAD*

well I have been quiet lately,
mostly my TT has been sitting
waiting for a green light from Audi
that the motor/work would be covered
by the CPO warranty.... in order for that
to happen I spent a few weeks chasing down
all the required receipts to show proper maintenance
... they wanted proof of all oil changes
with minimum 10k mile intervals.
but got news today that the claim was approved
by Audi and that I'm getting a new motor put in
and might have my car by next friday. 
So everything will be new including the turbo.
I'll post again when I get my car back
and if they ever can tell me why my car
threw a rod through the side I'll post that also.
.... but at least I finally have an update
and it's good news.







Can't wait to get my car back.


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

thats good to hear at least. Took a while to get to this point which could have been a pain if this was your DD. but glad to hear they are going to cover it fully. you should try to make friends with the guys doing the work to see if you can snag some of the parts they are pulling out.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (1badg35)*

I was told that the motor is going back to Audi... 
I think they're gonna pull it apart
and try to figure out why it failed.
There's not much to pull off it as far as Mods.
Intake and DV... I'll check about getting them
it'd be nice to keep those if possible.
but if not I'll accept letting them go for 
having a fresh motor installed. 
until today and hearing that they were covering the motor
I'll admit... I was a little freaked out and worried that
I'd have to pay somehow because it wouldn't be covered somehow.
Believe it or not my local dealership is winning me over.
I had one bad experience but this last one is a good one
so I guess we're square now.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (exboy99)*

Got to say, Audi stand by us, guys...
They paid me back, recently, for broken timing belt, and replaced a cluster...
Looking at the picture of your car going up the flatbed, I have the same pic, same everything car(color ,225Q, manual,..). My problem was a seal in the clutch slave bearing, at 170,000 miles...The stealerdealership took advantage to replace the all clutch system...Cannot blame them...
I can't bear the new body...Looking for a low mileage manual,225Q,coupe, 05,06...










_Modified by TTracing at 6:09 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

im having the same issue with the seal on the clutch slave bearing. 
it leaks a lil oil causing the clutch to slip... i have not fixed it yet, as i will be getting a new clutch setup altogether







the car currently has 247,000 kms.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

247,000...!!! For a while I thought you were beating me. But you're talking kilometres.
174,000 miles is about 278,000 kms... I'm still leading...







with an 04...


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

its not a contest, but these cars are little tanks. 
with proper maintenance. they can run for super long.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*BUMP... back from the dead*

Today... FINALLY I got my TT back from the dealer.
in the end they they put a new motor in and I was covered
by the Audi Assured Warranty program.
It took 2 months from the day the motor blew a rod through the side
to filling the claim and getting the car together.
One nice thing they did was that they even saved my 007 DV
and my EVOMS intake.... they even have my boost gauge hooked up.
They made a nice effort to keep my few little bits instead of
letting them go off with the destroyed motor.
My deductible for warranty work is $50,
and my service manager let me know that
I really did get a great deal, even though I had
to wait a long time. The total cost of parts and labor
she said was ...... over 13K sounds crazy to me.
thank god that gets billed to the warranty program.
I feel SOOO lucky to have been covered
and getting my TT back... I'm gonna be giving
an extra thanks at Thanksgiving for everything
that it took to get my TT done.... I was pretty stressed
before I knew that I was covered.








one note... the old head was stamped BEA
this one has NOTHING where the engine code
would be..... I'll get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: BUMP... back from the dead (exboy99)*

Good to hear







Ya, factory rebuild engines do not come with an engine code


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

glad you are all back on the road in 1 piece worry free








im doing a rebuild myself







except its not audi warranty approved LOL


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Glad to hear it all worked out for you....now be sure to break the new motor in nice....

Sean


----------

